# When topping, do you cut above the node, or right below the node, or doesn't matter?



## ninjagaiden (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey all, 

i was wondering, when topping a plant, do you cut above the top most node, or right below the top most node? Or neither perhaps?

Thanks


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jun 18, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/26ans96


----------



## silasx (Jun 18, 2010)

rofl howd you do that, you have no idea how many times ive wanted to tell people to go fucking google it


----------



## stowandgrow (Jun 18, 2010)

silasx said:


> rofl howd you do that, you have no idea how many times ive wanted to tell people to go fucking google it


HA! I wanna know too! That was the shit!


----------



## W1z Khalifa (Jun 18, 2010)

Why do people have to be assholes, grow up.

You cut right above the top node.


----------



## ninjagaiden (Jun 18, 2010)

silasx said:


> rofl howd you do that, you have no idea how many times ive wanted to tell people to go fucking google it


right here noob


http://tinyurl.com/632hcv


----------



## W1z Khalifa (Jun 18, 2010)

ninjagaiden said:


> right here noob
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/632hcv


Pretty much owned him.


----------



## ninjagaiden (Jun 19, 2010)

W1z Khalifa said:


> Pretty much owned him.


hahaha, im a member of a lot forums and that response is pretty generic. I know what its like to see first timers asking questions that have probably been answered - but it can be a bit tough sometimes wading through all the info.

Thanks everyone regardless. lets all smoke a fatty now


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

W1z Khalifa said:


> Why do people have to be assholes, grow up.
> 
> You cut right above the top node.


you cut wherever you please..


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 19, 2010)

If you want to do it the best you can go here and follow the bouncing ball.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## sonar (Jun 19, 2010)

Man, for a pot forum you'd think people would be a little nicer to one another. Yeah, it does get kind of old seeing the same questions getting posted over and over everyday, but sometimes people aren't computer savy or know how the forum works yet or know about the stickies. Just remember guys, we were all noobs at one point.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2010)

Why do people have to be morons? Top it 1/2" above the second node. You only count the true leaves.


----------



## Cransi (Jun 22, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Why do people have to be morons? Top it 1/2" above the second node. You only count the true leaves.


 *Why do people have to be morons?*

I myself prefer to get enough growth on top to clone the topping, I even wait a bit to get at least 5-7 fan fingers for the clone to start with. To me it would seem the more surface area the leaves have to capture lumens then it would grow just a bit faster an maybe even have bigger/more potent buds... one can hope.


----------



## SnOoPXIV (Jun 22, 2010)

ninjagaiden said:


> Hey all,
> 
> i was wondering, when topping a plant, do you cut above the top most node, or right below the top most node? Or neither perhaps?
> 
> Thanks


Not to be a asshole but THERE IS A FUKIN PIC OF WHERE YOU SHOULD CUT IT IN UNCLE BENS FORUM perfection takes practice you ho


----------



## buraka415 (Jul 2, 2010)

@Brick. Amen. That post of UB is also only, what, the HIGHEST viewed thread in this department (A.M.C.)


----------

